# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Харе Кришна Лэнд на Грушинском - как в старые добрые времена.

## Sankarshana das

Все любят Грушинский фестиваль, в том числе кришнаиты. Последователи А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады  принимают участие в Грушинском фестивале с 1992 года. Первая «вылазка» на Грушинский была импровизированной, но, тем не менее, люди были очень рады видеть преданных Кришны и пели и танцевали вместе с ними, прославляя Господа.


Начиная с 1998 года Самарское общество сознания Кришны учувствует в Грушинском регулярно. Все годы монтируется большая сцена с крышей и несколько пандалов под бесплатную раздачу вегетарианской пищи и другими видами служения людям. Грушинский фестиваль очень нравится ученику Шрилы Прабхупады и духовному учителю Международного Общества сознания Кришны Б.Б. Говинде Свами. Он приезжает на Грушинский фестиваль с 1998 года и стал любимцем «грушинцев». Он поет по вечерам на сцене на территории «Харе Кришна лэнд» по несколько часов подряд и не устает, несмотря на возраст, а люди, и кришнаиты и те, кто видит их первый раз, повинуясь велению сердца, танцуют и поют без устали, забывая обо всем. Идея Грушинского фестиваля – объединить людей на основе любви к песне, а лучшая песня – эта та, которая открывает сердце и заставляет плакать и смеяться от любви к Богу и ближнему. Приезжайте на Грушинский, приходите в «Харе Кришна лэнд» и попробуйте нектар святого имени Бога (Кришны).


*Висит Груша…и можно скушать* 

*Или почему я поеду на Грушинский…*
Идея Грушинского фестиваля – встреча с бардовской песней.  Песни бардов – это выражение чувств сердца, песня души. Много лет на берег Волги съезжались и съезжаются люди, которые пытаются найти Истину, движимые зовом сердца.

И высшим проявлением песни души является маха-мантра Харе Кришна.  Так утверждают  Ведические писания, одни из древнейших на Земле. Поэтому, повинуясь высшей воле Провидения,  они встретились много лет назад:  Грушинский фестиваль (как среда для выражения духа)  и  Сам  Высший Дух  -  Харе Кришна маха-мантра.  Встретились, чтобы уже не расставаться и вместе продолжать давать прибежище людям, ищущим Истину.  И все попытки разлучить их так и не сработали…Мирная деревня Харе Кришна на Грушинском жива и здравствует. И это радует…


В этом году планируется большие программы Харе Кришна на Груше.  Ожидается участие после нескольких лет отсутствия  Его Святейшества Бхакти Бринги Говинды Свами, легендарного участника многих Грушинских фестивалей. Его звёздные ночные воспевания Харе Кришна мантры трогают сердца людей, даже совершенно далеких от духовности.  Звук, исходящий из души этого чистого преданного Богу человека, даёт прибежище всем, кто слушает его. Вместе с ним приедет известный исполнитель киртанов Его Милость Мадхава Прабху, живущий на Маврикии индиец по происхождению, потомственный музыкант и певец. Только один этот дуэт способен своим пением одухотворить всю атмосферу мирной деревни Кришны на Грушинском фестивале.  А ведь приедет ещё много замечательных исполнителей духовной музыки: Кришнадас Кавирадж Прабху и группа «Агент-108», Шри Анируддха Прабху и Анандапури Прабху, Васумана прабху и другие. Так что духовная атмосфера обещает быть очень наполненной.

Вместе с этим планируется проведение просветительских семинаров по культуре чистой жизни, так актуальной для нас сейчас. Ведь любой человек понимает, что выгодней не болеть, не стареть …и не умирать.  Занятия хатха-йогой также будут проводиться ежедневно для всех желающих под руководством опытных инструкторов.

И конечно важной составляющей будет принятие освящённой пищи.  Планируется устроить раздачу каждый день.  Каждый может при этом поучаствовать в приготовлении такой пищи.

Организаторы хотят предоставить возможность всем заниматься служением людям. Это настроение духовного мира – служить… Вечная природа духа. Это другой уровень счастья – жить и делать счастливыми других людей. Отдача слаще приобретения - такова аксиома духовной жизни.

Сопоставив все эти составляющие и открывающиеся в связи с этим возможности, можно представить себе какое наполнение сердца мы можем получить, приняв участие в этом грандиозном празднике для души. Воистину плод Груши сладок и доступен всем желающим. Харе Кришна!

http://www.кришналэнд.рф/

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Было бы неплохо указать схему проезда от ж\д Самары до нашей базы для тех, кто на своих двоих.

----------


## Sankarshana das

Есть вот такая схема

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

На своих двоих далековато...

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Есть вот такая схема


Эту схему я и сам мог посмотреть на сайте фестиваля. И это для тех, кто на машине. А нас интересует для "пешкаруса".

----------


## Sankarshana das

[QUOTE= А нас интересует для "пешкаруса".[/QUOTE]

Пожалуйста извините Прабху, но другой схемой не располагаю. 
Кстати там где проехала машина на пешкарусе тоже можно :mig:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот, что я нашла, может быть, пригодится. 


Фестиваль на Федоровских лугах 

Проезд: 

1) Со стороны Москвы:

*Поездом - до станции "Жигулевское море" в Тольятти. От вокзала «Жигморе» регулярно курсируют «Газели» прямо до поляны.*

(Вроде бы из Москвы есть один поезд до Тольятти, надо купить билеты  до ст. "Жигулевское море". Если другие поезда, -  надо будет проделать путь в сторону Тольятти из Самары обратно. Электричка из Самары до места будет ехать часа два с половиной - три, т.к. железная дорога идет немного в окружную, это на машине из Самары до места где-то час пути)



2) Из Самары и со стороны Самары:

*На электричке до ст. "Пискалы". Далее спускаетесь вниз с горы (в отличие от старой Груши, лестницы здесь нет, на спуске лагерь уже будет виден).*

полностью : http://ve.free-travels.ru/articles/i...y=rus63#grusha


...........................

Еще здесь :http://kompasturista.ru/poxodne-zame...yad-so-storony

............................

Расписание электричек из Самары

http://pass.rzd.ru/isvp/public/pass?...&action=search

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Кстати там где проехала машина на пешкарусе тоже можно


14 км с вещами ?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Последователи А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады  принимают участие в Грушинском фестивале с 1992 года. Первая «вылазка» на Грушинский была импровизированной, но, тем не менее, люди были очень рады видеть преданных Кришны и пели и танцевали вместе с ними, прославляя Господа.


Ой, ну понавыдумывали... В 1992 мы сели в санкиртанский мерседес, всего 7-8 преданных. Въехали на поляну. И произвели фурор просто тем, как моментально из машины, все в вайшнавской одежде, с мридангой, караталами сразу же пошли по аллее с киртаном. Харинама шла где-то час-два. Так же, как приехали, быстро и уехали. Все вокруг просто глазели и слушали, харинамы в стране были в новинку... 

В 1993 был такой эпизод ) Один преданный (в возрасте, по сравнению со всеми нами), был, как ведущий киртана, в гирлянде и говорил к окружившим нас людям. И вдруг одна женщина подходит к нему, склоняется в  поклоне и поднимается в слезах. Причем, по-русски не говорит. Оказалось, иностранка, когда-то была с преданными на западе. Подумала, что это духовный учитель и предложила поклоны, вспомнив свою жизнь с преданными ) 






> Начиная с 1998 года Самарское общество сознания Кришны учувствует в Грушинском регулярно.


Да нет, конечно. Преданные из храма выезжали на фестиваль каждый год с 1992. Перерыв был только в год или два, когда разбирались сами организаторы между собой и делили место фестиваля (это 2010-е). Так что в следующем году будет 20 лет с начала.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Есть вот такая схема


Харе Кришна прабху, а неподскажите время проведения фестиваля?

----------


## Sankarshana das

Харе Кришна!!!

Расписание  фестиваля:
29 июня
Заезд участников
30 июня
 Утренняя программа в пандале с 7-30 до 9-15 
Харинама с 9-15 до 10-00
 Завтрак с 10-00 до 11-00
 Семинары с 12-00 до 16-00
 Обед с 16-30 до 17-30
 Вечерняя программа с 18-00
1 июля
 Утренняя программа в пандале с 7-30 до 9-15
Харинама с 9-15 до 10-00
 Завтрак с 10-00 до 11-00
 Семинары с 12-00 до 16-00
 Приезд Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами Махараджа
 Обед с 16-30 до 17-30
 Вечерняя программа с 18-00
2 июля
 Утренняя программа в пандале с 7-30 до 9-30
 Харинама и др. мероприятия с 9-30 до 10-15
 Завтрак в 11-00
 Семинары с 13-00 до 16-00
 ПИР с 16-30 до 17-30
 Вечерняя программа с 18-00
3 июля
Воскресная программа в Храме Самарского общества сознания Кришны проводиться не будет. Ждем вас в понедельник, 4 июля, на программу с участием всех гостей фестиваля . 
 Утренняя программа в пандале с 7-30 до 9-00
 Харинама с 9-30 до 10-15
 Завтрак с 10-30 до 12-00
 Программа с участием Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами Махараджа с 12-00
Обед в 15-30
 Отъезд участников
4 июля 
Вечерняя программа с участием Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами Махараджа и всех гостей в Храме Самарского общества сознания Кришны в 17- 30

http://www.krishna-samara.ru/index.p...id=1&Itemid=18

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Информация о Грушинском фестивале 2013

Приглашение в "Харе Кришна Лэнд" на Грушинском фестивале

Дорогие преданные Господа Кришны!
Примите наши смиренные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Мы рады пригласить Вас принять участие в масштабной проповеднической программе,
которая пройдет в рамках знаменитого всероссийского фестиваля бардовской
песни им. Валерия Грушина (в народе - "Груша"). Мероприятие пройдет с 4 по 7
июля 2013 года в живописном месте под названием Федоровские луга, что на
берегу Волги (до реки 5 минут ходьбы). Ближайший крупный населенный пункт -
город Тольятти.

Уже много лет подряд организаторы "Груши" позволяют вайшнавам участвовать в
этом грандиозном по масштабам мероприятии (ежегодно оно собирает десятки
тысяч участников и гостей из разных городов России). Таким образом, по
милости устроителей этого фестиваля, на его территории ежегодно вырастает
"город в городе" - "Харе Кришна Лэнд", где располагаются сцены для
воспевания киртанов и проведения проповеднических программ, вегетарианское кафе, 
палатки-магазины с вайшнавской и изотерической атрибутикой,палатки
"Вопросы-ответы", места для раздачи и вкушения бесплатного прасада "Пища Жизни" и др.
Благодаря этому, тысячи посетителей фестиваля получают позитивный опыт
общения с вайшнавами. Подчеркиваем, что "Груша" - это не фестиваль
вайшнавов, а проповедническая программа в рамках Грушинского фестиваля, и
здесь желательно иметь проповедническое настроение.Важно создать дух служения
Богу и людям, поэтому будем особенно рады приезду вайшнавов именно с этим
настроением. Это редкая возможность обрести милость Господа Чайтаньи,
благодаря участию в крупномасштабной проповеднической программе.

Идея Грушинского фестиваля - встреча с бардовской песней. Песни бардов -
это выражение чувств сердца, песня души. Много лет на берег Волги съезжались
и съезжаются люди, которые пытаются найти Истину, движимые зовом сердца.
Высшим проявлением песни души является Маха-мантра Харе Кришна. Так
утверждают Ведические писания, одни из древнейших на Земле. Поэтому,
повинуясь Высшей воле Провидения, они встретились много лет назад:
Грушинский фестиваль (как среда для выражения духа) и Сам Высший Дух - Харе
Кришна маха-мантра. Встретились, чтобы уже не расставаться и вместе
продолжать давать прибежище людям, ищущим Истину. И все попытки разлучить их
так и не сработали. Мирная деревня Харе Кришна на Грушинском жива и
здравствует. И это радует.

В этом году нам вновь будет дана удивительная возможность продолжить миссию
Господа Чайтаньи на "Груше", вложив энергию в форме духовных,
интеллектуальных, физических и финансовых ресурсов.
Благо, организаторы бардовского фестиваля предоставили нам все возможности
для проповеди сознания Кришны, включая карнавальные харинамы через весь
Грушинский лагерь! В этом году у нас очень большие планы в служении миссии
Шрилы Прабхупады на фестивале, и мы надеемся на вашу помощь и поддержку.
Главное - это создание атмосферы духа служения в лагере "Харе Кришна Лэнд",
чтобы посещая его, люди могли соприкоснуться с этой культурой чистой жизни.

Мы планируем:
- построить хороший лагерь с двумя пандалами и сценой, на которых с
утра до вечера будут проходить интересные программы с лекциями, воспеваниями
и культурными мероприятиями, принятие прасада
-организовать кафе с нектарным прасадом для всех желающих;
- установить множество палаток "Вопросы-ответы" для интересующихся людей;
- организовать условия для проживания вайшнавов (питьевая вода, туалеты,умывальники и пр.);
- организовать массовую раздачу прасада "Пища Жизни" и т. д.

Все, кто захочет принять участие в подготовке и проведении фестиваля, должны
будут сделать предоплату не менее чем за две недели до его начала.
Фестивальный взнос - 500 рублей (благоустройство лагеря, обслуживание
почетных гостей), оплата за прасад - 250 рублей в день (100 рублей завтрак,
150 рублей обед). Фестивальный взнос, внесенный по приезду, составит 600
рублей, оплата за прасад - 300 рублей. Бесплатное участие в мероприятии
предусмотрено только для брахмачари и для детей до 12 лет. Пенсионерам
предоставляется 50%-ная скидка.

По приезду необходимо пройти регистрацию, получить адрес на размещение
палатки и заявить о своем желании выполнять определенное служение в
соответствии со списком вакансий (брахмачари служение не выбирают).

Примерный список видов служения, которым можно заниматься на фестивале:
- чистка овощей,
- приготовление прасада (требуются повара и их помощники),
- уборка территории,
- мытье посуды Кришны,
- раздача прасада,
- непосредственная проповедь (ответы на вопросы в специальных палатках),
- участие в харинамах и киртанах (желательно участие всех).

В программе уже согласились принять участие:
Его Святейшество Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами,
ЕМ Васумана Прабху(Краснодар),
ЕМ Мукундананда Прабху(Саранск),
ЕМ Кришнадас Кавирадж Прабху(Москва) 
ЕМ Ната Прабху( Нижний Тагил)

Мы также смиренно просим всех, кто хочет принять участие в программе "Пища
Жизни" на "Груше", сделать как можно скорее посильное пожертвование.
Желающие принять участие в культурной программе должны заранее обратиться к
Виласакше д. для обсуждения подробностей.

Также нам нужна помощь в подготовке лагеря "Харе Кришна" на Груше. Она
начнется 27 июня. Всем желающим принять участие просьба обращаться к Премасагаре Кришне д.по
телефону +7 (927) 692-50-65

Берите с собой палатку, спальные принадлежности, теплые вещи, фонарики,
средства от комаров ,вайшнавскую одежду и все, что необходимо в таких случаях
(к слову, омовение подразумевается в прекрасной реке Волга).
Мы приглашаем всех преданных, желающих обрести милость Господа Чайтаньи и Нитьянанды!
Будем очень рады видеть Вас!!!

Ваши слуги, оргкомитет фестиваля:
Атмарама дас - координатор фестиваля, т.: +7 (927) 209-5033

Премасагара Кришна д. – главный менеджер фестиваля, т.+7 (927)6925065

Ситакханди д.д. – ответств.за кафе т. +7 (927) 207-63-62
Е-mail: sitakhandi@mail.ru, skype: sitakhandi

Виласкша дас – ответств. за встречу гостей, т.: +7 (927) 202-9121

Враджа рупа д.д.-ответств.за культурную программу,т.+7 (927) 725-00-73
Е-mail: vilas73@yandex.ru, Skype: vilasakshadas
**Внимание! Для заезжающих на территорию фестиваля на автомобилях:
Организаторы Грушинского фестиваля собирают налог за въезд на его территорию
от 500 до 1200 рублей (в зависимости от вида транспорта).

P.S. Добраться до фестиваля можно из Самары на электричке до станции Пискалы и спуститься с горы до лагеря.

Официальный сайт Харе Кришна на Груше – www. krishnaland.ru www.кришналэнд.рф

----------


## Марк

Харе Кришна, преданные.
Мои поклоны.



> P.S. Добраться до фестиваля можно из Самары на электричке до станции Пискалы и спуститься с горы до лагеря.


Когда выйдете из электрички, с горы надо спускаться сразу, внизу будет ориентир - дачные домики. Спустившись, надо будет пройти ещё метров 200 до
поворота на-лево к основной Груше. Пройдя всю Грушу, выйдете к реке - там будет понтон. А дальше с левой стороны в далике будут видны красивые купала наших пандалов. Это и есть наш вайшнавский лагерь.
Можно также посмотреть народную карту на Яндексе. Введите "станция Пискалы" - там будет область "Харе Кришна Лэнд" - это наш лагерь.
До встречи на Шри Груше 2013.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Еще хотел особо подчеркнуть тот момент для тех кто едет в первый раз, что в тех краях проходят сразу два Грушенских фестиваля: на Мастрюковских озерах и расположенных от них всего в 12 километрах Федоровских лугах.
"Харе Кришна Ленд" расположен именно на Федоровских лугах.
Были случаи, что те кто ехал на Грушу, попал не на ту Грушу. Ситуация конечно не критическая, но 12 км для пешехода, а особенно под вечер и уставшим - это приличное расстояние. А в объезд петлёй на машине гораздо большее расстояние, что тоже отнимет время. Поэтому желательно уточнить этот момент сразу на карте, так как если спросить у первого встречного прохожего в тех краях, он может рассказать дорогу не на ту Грушу.
Желаю всем сразу попасть в нужное место с первого раза и порадоваться "Харе Кришна Ленд", показавшемуся вдали  после долгой дороги. :smilies:

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Скажите, а на машине можно будет доехать до Кришна Лэнд или проезда не будет? Все же палатка+спальник+надувной матрац+какие-никакие вещи... тяжеловато. Я первый раз хочу поехать, не знаю какой порядок. 
И до места с трассы может есть какая-нибудь схема проезда... или будут указатели стоять?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Проезд есть. Только въезд на автомобиле на территорию Грушенского фестиваля в том году была такса(сбор) 800 руб.
В сообщении #3 этой темы хорошая карта. Ориентир на трассе: воздушный пешеходный переход, ж\д мост и кольцо.
Это уже  окраина  города Тольяти.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Krishna Parishat das, спасибо
Не знаете, насколько максимально близко можно подъехать к месту, чтобы не оплачивать 800 руб, т.к. машина сразу уедет? Сколько потом пешком примерно хотя бы 5 км или 300 м?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

В том году было 100 м. Там уже видно. Кришна Лэнд в стороне от всех, но практически у въезда первый.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> В том году было 100 м. Там уже видно. Кришна Лэнд в стороне от всех, но практически у въезда первый.


О! Это здОрово! Спасибо.

----------


## Марк

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные.
В этом 2014 году Фестиваль бардовской песни им.В.Грушина пройдёт на Мастрюковских озёрах - как в старые добрые времена (до 2005 года). Ну то есть "Платформа" и Грушинский Клуб объединились. 
Неизвестно пока, будет ли наш фестиваль "Кришна-лэнд" проходить там.
Если кто-то владеет информацией про наш фестиваль в этом году, пожалуйста поделитесь.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Дорогие преданные! Есть ли информация о фестивале Кришна Лэнд на очередном Грушинском 2014?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

По сарафанному радио дошло, что как будто не будет в этом году. Что там с Москвой не могут договориться. Подробности могут знать в Самаре    www.krishna-samara.ru   или Тольятти.

----------


## Марк

Вайшнавского лагеря "Кришна Лэнд" в этом году не будет. Но преданные могут приехать в частном порядке на Грушу. Также есть сведения, что Пища Жизни из Тольятти приедет на Грушинский. 
Так что, не всё так печально дорогие преданные.
Милость Господа Нитьянанды достается на Груше самым отважным вайшнавам.
До встречи, на Груше -2014 (Мастрюковские озера).
Харе Кришна.

----------


## Марк

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы.
Мои поклоны.
Если кто будет в этом году на Грушинском фестивале-2016, звоните.
Я там буду с 29 июня по 4 июля.
Тел 8 917 590 95 11,
8 905 722 10 53

ВСЯ СЛАВА ШРИЛЕ ПРАБХУПАДЕ.

----------


## Марк

Харе Кришна, Дорогие Преданные


Приглашаем Вас с 26 по 28 августа на фестиваль “Протока” 

Место проведения фестиваля:

Фестиваль «Протока» будет проходить на Мастрюковской поляне, где преданные будут кормить прасадом участников и гостей фестиваля и принимать в нем активное участие. Всем, кто хочет получить милость Господа Гауранги предоставляется прекрасная возможность!

Кол-во участников:
Предполагаемое число участников фестиваля — до 5000 человек. Столько людей получат возможность вкусить прасад и услышать Святые Имена.

Программа:

В первый день, перед открытием запланирована харинама по лагерю с остановкой у главной сцены и проведением маха-киртана, после которого произойдет открытие фестиваля.

Во второй день, будет проведена Ратха-ятра, которая также пройдет через весь лагерь.

С участием почётных гостей :

ЕС Бхакти Ратнакар Амбариша Свами, также приглашен известный киртания Маладхара прабху.

В нашем “Кришна-лэнде” также будут проводиться утренние и вечерние арати, лекции по Шримад-Бхагаватам и многое другое.

Фестивальный взнос:
Для преданных, готовых послужить миссии, участие в фестивале бесплатно. Рассматриваются также вопросы и платного участия (ориентировочно 1000р. день)

По вопросам:
Для записи по служению обращаться (где нет ответственного, пока еще место вакантно, пожалуйста, звоните организаторам) :

Департамент кухни (повара): Према Сагара прабху +7( 964) 988-00-88
Нужно еще 3-4 хороших повара с опытом приготовления на большое количество людей.
Менеджер кухни (чистка, нарезка бхоги):
Организаторы “Протоки” обещают на чистку бхоги выделить волонтеров. Но они будут скорей всего не преданные, поэтому нужен человек с хорошим терпением)

Раздача прасада:
Пока организаторы “Протоки” планируют общую раздачу только во второй день. Это может быть до 5000 человек.?? В остальные дни будем кормить только волонтеров, рабочих, и т. п. Это может до 500 чел.


Департамент чистоты:
Самое смиренное служение — соответственно нужен чистый преданный)

Гирлянды, украшения, цветы: Вишну Канта матаджи +7(929) 705-85-96

Кафе: Ачинтья Рупа прабху: +7(912) 664-75-54
Очень важная часть нашего Кришна-лэнда. В кафе организаторы водят гостей фестиваля, музыкантов и др. Нужен очень хороший ассортимент.

Божества: Рагхава Пандит прабху +7(937) 615-29-39
Книги: Рагхава Пандит прабху +7(937) 615-29-39

Музыка, киртаны: Абхай Чаран прабху +7(962) 612-99-71

Гуру-сева:
Приготовить для Махараджа, постирать, погладить и т. п.

Охрана: Владислав Ким +7(927) 613-21-77
Это как дополнительное служение. Нужно человек 8 для дежурства по лагерю с 22-00 до 6-00. Охранять продукты, оборудование, Божества. Дежурить по двое два часа.

Встреча, прием гостей:
Также если кто-то хочет поставить свой магазин, можем рассмотреть этот вопрос.
Парковка машин платная — 500р. единоразово за весь фестиваль.

По аренде домиков обращаться к Юле Алтуховой +7 (964) 980-98-32. Но их число ограничено.

По другим вопросам можете обращаться к организаторам «Кришна-лэнда»:
Абхай Чаран прабху +7(962) 612-99-71
Оксана Гулецкая матаджи +7(927) 715-98-88

----------


## Марк

Кришна Лэнд на фестивале “Протока” с 26 по 28 августа 2022 года
-----------------------------------------------------------
https://youtu.be/mGA2TTPI27U
https://youtu.be/ocmjS-Tp1Fo
https://youtu.be/im4ODY3PMnI

----------

